# IBEW LOCAL 3 How does it work??



## LGLS

We have a furlough system. You have to take a 12 week layoff every year if your shop calls you "basic workforce."


----------



## brian john

Lighting and Lightning I understand how one might mix those two up 

BUT Electrical Forum and Union, are you blind Local 3 has NOTHING to do with anything Electrical


----------



## LGLS

http://www.local3.com/?q=node/5217


----------



## brother

brian john said:


> Lighting and Lightning I understand how one might mix those two up
> 
> BUT Electrical Forum and Union, are you blind Local 3 has NOTHING to do with anything Electrical


 This was not a mix up. I posted here because more people will see it and there's a better chance of getting the answers I seek. Besides, if the moderators see fit they can always move it. As for you, if it BOTHERS you that much, you did NOT have to respond or READ it!! Maybe you should be 'blind' to such posts.


----------



## brother

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> http://www.local3.com/?q=node/5217


 
Thanks for the link, but I had already went there first and didnt find the info I was looking for.

What other 'work force' is there?? you say theres a 'basic' force that has to take a furlough of 12 weeks (3 months?) 

I suppose you guys dont have the 'book 1 book 2' deal going on like some of the other locals do??


----------



## LGLS

brother said:


> Thanks for the link, but I had already went there first and didnt find the info I was looking for.
> 
> What other 'work force' is there?? you say theres a 'basic' force that has to take a furlough of 12 weeks (3 months?)
> 
> I suppose you guys dont have the 'book 1 book 2' deal going on like some of the other locals do??



You can split up your furlough in groups of 2 6 week, 3 4 week, etc. No we don't do the book 1 book 2 thing.


----------



## brother

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You can split up your furlough in groups of 2 6 week, 3 4 week, etc. No we don't do the book 1 book 2 thing.


 Sounds like you guys (and gals) have a better system than some other locals. Helps keep the union together. So what do they call the guys that are not 'basic'? And what happens when a contractor gets a guy that just not up to par??


----------



## JackBoot

brother said:


> Sounds like you guys (and gals) have a better system than some other locals.


No, not really.

Their furlough system takes the hard working men and puts them out of work while taking the slackers out of the hall and puts them in jobs.

There is a natural progression of the better workers keeping jobs while the bad worker find themselves always laid off and sitting the bench.

The furlough system completely destroys that progression. It's bad for the contractor, it's bad for the union image, it's bad for everyone except the union slug- who for some strange reason the IBEW looks out for far too much.


----------



## brother

JackBoot said:


> No, not really.
> 
> Their furlough system takes the hard working men and puts them out of work while taking the slackers out of the hall and puts them in jobs.
> 
> There is a natural progression of the better workers keeping jobs while the bad worker find themselves always laid off and sitting the bench.
> 
> The furlough system completely destroys that progression. It's bad for the contractor, it's bad for the union image, it's bad for everyone except the union slug- who for some strange reason the IBEW looks out for far too much.


 I can see where in some cases that it can be a problem (like I asked the question before). At the same time I can see where there's some benefit. Maybe Im just seeing more of the benefit side as a WHOLE. It appears to keep mostly your union together.


----------



## LGLS

:whistling2:


brother said:


> I can see where in some cases that it can be a problem (like I asked the question before). At the same time I can see where there's some benefit. Maybe Im just seeing more of the benefit side as a WHOLE. It appears to keep mostly your union together.



Jackboots reply assumes every laid off worker is hall trash and employed workers are all shoprockets, then bemoans the process that requires the contractor to lay off even the better producers.

We have contractors who hire 50 men a day for a week, then dump 250 as thee job winds down. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtian.


----------



## JackBoot

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Jackboots reply assumes every laid off worker is hall trash and employed workers are all shoprockets,


No, just in general. There is a level of merit still left in the IBEW, why continue to eat away at it? Not all men are created equal.


> then bemoans the process that requires the contractor to lay off even the better producers.


 Why should the contractors lay off the better producers? Shouldn't they be out working? Ohh, I forgot, you want *NO* competition on the workplace, all men are equal, all men are *entitled* to a good living no matter how hard they work.


Tell me, if furloughs are so great, why are the hundreds of other locals and 750,000 other IBEW members not allowed to do it? Why does local 3 only get away with it by force because of their power and refusal to listen to the IO as they are contracted to do?


----------



## brother

JackBoot said:


> No, just in general. There is a level of merit still left in the IBEW, why continue to eat away at it? Not all men are created equal.
> Why should the contractors lay off the better producers? Shouldn't they be out working? Ohh, I forgot, you want *NO* competition on the workplace, all men are equal, all men are *entitled* to a good living no matter how hard they work.
> 
> 
> Tell me, if furloughs are so great, why are the hundreds of other locals and 750,000 other IBEW members not allowed to do it? Why does local 3 only get away with it by force because of their power and refusal to listen to the IO as they are contracted to do?


 I thought all of the IBEW Follow the I.O. IBEW. So if I understand you correctly, furloughs are ILLEGAL but the reason local 3 can do it is because they have more members (like 12,000) ??


----------



## JackBoot

brother said:


> I thought all of the IBEW Follow the I.O. IBEW. So if I understand you correctly, furloughs are ILLEGAL but the reason local 3 can do it is because they have more members (like 12,000) ??


Yes, exactly (except for the "ILLEGAL" part, against the rules and orders from the IO would define it better).

The excuse they use is that they make so much in NYC that they can't travel anywhere else. But the fact is that they can travel and still make livings if they choose, there are places that pay at least 75% of their package all over the country. My local is only about $3/hr less than local 3. But we can't furlough no matter how bad the membership wants to because we can't strong-arm the IO like local 3 can.


----------



## brother

JackBoot said:


> Yes, exactly (except for the "ILLEGAL" part, against the rules and orders from the IO would define it better).
> 
> The excuse they use is that they make so much in NYC that they can't travel anywhere else. But the fact is that they can travel and still make livings if they choose, there are places that pay at least 75% of their package all over the country. My local is only about $3/hr less than local 3. But we can't furlough no matter how bad the membership wants to because we can't strong-arm the IO like local 3 can.


Ok, I see. But I will still say that in my opinion it sounds like they got a better benefit overall. And apparently its working for them.


----------



## g88

JackBoot said:


> No, not really.
> 
> Their furlough system takes the hard working men and puts them out of work while taking the slackers out of the hall and puts them in jobs.
> 
> There is a natural progression of the better workers keeping jobs while the bad worker find themselves always laid off and sitting the bench.
> 
> The furlough system completely destroys that progression. It's bad for the contractor, it's bad for the union image, it's bad for everyone except the union slug- who for some strange reason the IBEW looks out for far too much.


 i couldnt agree with you more. My local 134 has a nmber system with a book 1 and 2. If you are a slacker you will find yourself sitting on the book most of your career. We have ****bags sitting on that list all year long.


----------



## JackBoot

brother said:


> Ok, I see. But I will still say that in my opinion it sounds like they got a better benefit overall. And apparently its working for them.


Sure it's a better benefit if you look at it that way. It would be a better benefit to the average American if we took a couple million out of every rich person's bank account and "spread the wealth" too.


----------



## LGLS

JackBoot said:


> No, just in general. There is a level of merit still left in the IBEW, why continue to eat away at it? Not all men are created equal.


That's correct Jack. There are shoprockets, less than shoprockets, and there are even members who are 60 years old and cannot be expected to do what they could when they were 30. They can and do however pass on their skills and knowledge and experience to others whenever possible. 


> Why should the contractors lay off the better producers? Shouldn't they be out working? Ohh, I forgot, you want *NO* competition on the workplace, all men are equal, all men are *entitled* to a good living no matter how hard they work.


That's not it at all, that's what a small minded "me me me" punk would think- find the weakest of the bunch and kill them off. This is a brotherhood, I know that word is lost on the self-absorbed so I'll understand when you have no idea what I'm talking about.

We look at things industry-wide and have gained a wealth of experience as to what works and what doesn't work. Your outlook is small, simple and unrealistic. When 25 men out of 250 get laid off you think to yourself they deserved it. Fact is - a contractor has a job that is winding down, and it needs to purge - this is a reality in the construction industry, it is nothing to be ashamed of and no reflection on the men themselves. They could not retain their employment by working harder, faster or better... but if they did perhaps it would be a different set of 25 that got laid off. 

Were we to run things in that manner, much like a nonunion or Merit shop - the name of the game would change from brotherhood to stab-them-in-the-back in the name of my own salvation. 



> Tell me, if furloughs are so great, why are the hundreds of other locals and 750,000 other IBEW members not allowed to do it? Why does local 3 only get away with it by force because of their power and refusal to listen to the IO as they are contracted to do?


I do not know why other locals don't do it. We do it because when NYC electricians are unemployed, then generally the economy is below gutter level and there is nowhere for us to travel to. This is also why we have the B-Fund - so our unemployment + B-fund = the same weekly pay. Like the book 1 book 2,3 & 4 system we don't do that either - and the IO lets us "get away with it" because, yes... NYC us unlike anyplace in the country. 


*Yes, exactly (except for the "ILLEGAL" part, against the rules and orders from the IO would define it better).*




> The excuse they use is that they make so much in NYC that they can't travel anywhere else. But the fact is that they can travel and still make livings if they choose, there are places that pay at least 75% of their package all over the country.


BULL. 95% of the rest of the IBEW pay a much lower wage and package, plus, like I said when we are out of work, the rest of the country is too. The statistic I heard was for every week a local 3 member worked out of jurisdiction, Local 3 provided 60 weeks employment to a guest traveller. 



> My local is only about $3/hr less than local 3.


Your H&W isn't 1/2 ours. 



> But we can't furlough no matter how bad the membership wants to because we can't strong-arm the IO like local 3 can.


Funny, you're all full of piss and vinegar while you criticize our methods while simultaniously declare you want to follow in our footsteps. 

You're just jealous. Have a nice day Jack, and welcome to my ignore list too.

BTW anyone know what other screennames this banana used in the past? Send me a PM.


----------



## LGLS

brother said:


> Ok, I see. But I will still say that in my opinion it sounds like they got a better benefit overall. And apparently its working for them.


Yes BRother it works for us. It's a good system but it isn't perfect and it won't work in every local. Other locals cut everyone's hours or work 4 day weeks or some other such method.

The problem with some people is they want all the benefit of being union, mostly the higher wages, but they want NO PART of the sharing of the pain when hard times come. Their malfunction is they do not understand what that B in IBEW really means. 

We have over 14,000 members in our local. If it were possible we could somehow rate them all in numerical order from best to worst, and just cut the bottom 15% and have no unemployment...

Could you stab your brother in the back like that?


----------



## JackBoot

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> and there are even members who are 60 years old and cannot be expected to do what they could when they were 30.


 Why are those 60 year old men still working like they were when they were 30? Shouldn't they have excelled their careers over the years? Who is to blame when someone decides they never want to transcend a laborer position? The contractors? The customers?

Jeeze, I wonder how 60 year olds make it in the non-union world 



> We look at things industry-wide and have gained a wealth of experience as to what works and what doesn't work


 So where else in the industry, out of all the locals and members, are furloughs allowed?



> When 25 men out of 250 get laid off you think to yourself they deserved it.


 No, that's absolutely NOT what I think. I recently found myself and many of my long time friends laid off. Getting laid off does not mean you are a bad worker. However, there is a certain level of filtering that goes on naturally, the poor workers always find themselves on the bench more often than the good workers. The furlough system completely destroys this last bastion of hope left in the union.



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Funny, you're all full of piss and vinegar while you criticize our methods while simultaniously declare you want to follow in our footsteps.


 Untrue, I NEVER said I wanted to follow in your footsteps. I simply explained how no other local was able to strong-arm the IO into allowing them to furlough.



> Have a nice day Jack, and welcome to my ignore list too.
> 
> BTW anyone know what other screennames this banana used in the past? Send me a PM.


So which is it, are you going to ignore me, or spend time looking into my screen names?? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JackBoot

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> We have over 14,000 members in our local. If it were possible we could somehow rate them all in numerical order from best to worst, and just cut the bottom 15% and have no unemployment...
> 
> Could you stab your brother in the back like that?


Absolutely, without a second thought. Getting rid of the slugs would do wonders for the IBEW. It would also put all the people who WANT to work back to work, how could it get any simpler?

You do realize that the entire rest of the country and world works like that, correct? Survival of the fittest, the poor workers don't get the job, it's as simple as that.

But you go ahead and keep grasping your IBEW mentality, it's REALLY helping out the market share, now isn't it?


----------



## brother

Ok you 2 enough of bar brawls! Thanks for the info though. I suppose there are strong views on both ends. 

JackBoot,
I can see your point on filtering some, but I dont think that's always the case. I have been blessed to be able to keep working in a slow economy. I think I'm a good electrician (not the best there's always someone better more experienced) as I always try to learn new things in my trade, even on my own, like going to these sites and Mike holt sites. I have been laid off before and went several months on unemployment. Even been turn around by an employer, not sure why, maybe I just pissed someone off, or maybe my deodorant ran out LOL . 

At the same time, I had some employers write raving reviews, and try to get me to run jobs for them. The key here is keep learning and come up with new skills, In the past I've bought conduit on my own dime on my own time and benders to experiment on bending techniques they don't teach in the apprenticeship. Try to keep up on my calculations, looking for new tools that would help make my job quicker easier. 

I can see Lawnguy's point about brotherhood, and I will say that local 3 is one of the largest locals Ive seen, and just looking at the furlough on a large scale, it appears to work overall for them. Keeps their union intake. 

I've seen many leave the union when this recession began. looks the furlough wouldven kept them there, just my opinion.


----------



## JackBoot

brother said:


> I can see Lawnguy's point about brotherhood


His only point about "brotherhood" is to take any member of his "club" and defend them to the death.

IMO, the "Brotherhood" should be of competent, capable, ambitious electrician who want to make the contractor money and perform good work for the customer. *Those* are the people I am happy to call brothers. The rest of them, the hall trash, the slugs- all they do is bring the whole brotherhood down, so I'd rather see them kicked to the curb. I *sure as hell* don't want to be giving them MY hours.


----------



## minibdr

Jack you have a one sided simple minded non union mentality and that's o.k. this is who you are. You are upset because a man is defending another man from his industry and background. That's the part that makes you simple. You find it impossible to believe that his view might be the right one. Let me explain how this works in a nutshell first off there are three hundred electrical construction contractors signatory with local 3. They negotiated the work share program with the union for the betterment of the industry. Here is why. When push comes to shove men will do what they have to do to feed there family even if it means lowering there standards and work nonunion. Thus the employers don`t want this better than average workforce to disapate thus the work share plan of the electrical industry was negotiated to keep all the men in this work pool making money,keeping there benefits and acquiring pension credits as well as contributing to there annuities. The local with the contractors funding also runs classes for the men so when they have this spare time they can hone there skills even more. With the contractors and the union working in harmony this plan has kept the contractors happy with an endless supply of skilled workers and the men happy that they aren`t left holding the bag because of a failing economy. So Jack in closing enjoy your world and I~ll enjoy mine. I like knowing I belong to an organization that cares for me and helps me succeed in my career. God bless the IBEW By the way we have 31000 men with 14000 of them doing construction.


----------



## brother

minibdr said:


> Jack you have a one sided simple minded non union mentality and that's o.k. this is who you are. You are upset because a man is defending another man from his industry and background. That's the part that makes you simple. You find it impossible to believe that his view might be the right one. Let me explain how this works in a nutshell first off there are three hundred electrical construction contractors signatory with local 3. They negotiated the work share program with the union for the betterment of the industry. Here is why. When push comes to shove men will do what they have to do to feed there family even if it means lowering there standards and work nonunion. Thus the employers don`t want this better than average workforce to disapate thus the work share plan of the electrical industry was negotiated to keep all the men in this work pool making money,keeping there benefits and acquiring pension credits as well as contributing to there annuities. The local with the contractors funding also runs classes for the men so when they have this spare time they can hone there skills even more. With the contractors and the union working in harmony this plan has kept the contractors happy with an endless supply of skilled workers and the men happy that they aren`t left holding the bag because of a failing economy. So Jack in closing enjoy your world and I~ll enjoy mine. I like knowing I belong to an organization that cares for me and helps me succeed in my career. God bless the IBEW By the way we have 31000 men with 14000 of them doing construction.


 with that speach, you make me want to join local 3


----------



## LGLS

How ya doin Minibdr!

This guy Jack thinks when Adco lays 350 men off, those are the slugs that need to go... 

Smart money is on... Jack is an organized hand.


----------



## minibdr

Or when Five star had the stadium and the subway terminal and the trade center all going and two of them ending at once. I guess there supposed to keep the seven hundred men they were using on those projects because there not slugs. The contractors love that they have a pool of qualified men to have at a phone calls notice. You doing good Lawn? I~m running work for this mom and pop shop in the Bronx the last few years how about yourself?


----------



## LGLS

minibdr said:


> Or when Five star had the stadium and the subway terminal and the trade center all going and two of them ending at once. I guess there supposed to keep the seven hundred men they were using on those projects because there not slugs. The contractors love that they have a pool of qualified men to have at a phone calls notice. You doing good Lawn? I~m running work for this mom and pop shop in the Bronx the last few years how about yourself?


Transit project, nights. In a couple of weeks I'm to tell the super who the "slugs" are. :whistling2:


----------



## minibdr

My track safety course is up at the end of the year I just renewed my asbestos handlers cert and got the CDL from the union that was a cool benefit anyway I~m hoping to get either on a transit job or road work with these certs I have have you taken the OSHA 30 yet? There going to require it for supervision soon. Anyway good luck out there enjoy your furlough and keep the faith I love coming to this site and seeing our Compitition it makes me feel better. These losers think there the end all be all because they can steal work from qualified contractors with lowering there pay how proud they must be and look here they`ll tell you so. lol


----------



## user4818

minibdr said:


> My track safety course is up at the end of the year I just renewed my asbestos handlers cert and got the CDL from the union that was a cool benefit anyway I~m hoping to get either on a transit job or road work with these certs I have have you taken the OSHA 30 yet? There going to require it for supervision soon. Anyway good luck out there enjoy your furlough and keep the faith I love coming to this site and seeing our Compitition it makes me feel better. These losers think there the end all be all because they can steal work from qualified contractors with lowering there pay how proud they must be and look here they`ll tell you so. lol


Funny how you keep calling people losers yet you still can't formulate a sentence properly. It kinda loses its "ooomph" when you take a position of superiority yet you sound like a moron.


----------



## brother

So how do I join IBEW local 3. Even if I decide not to follow through with joining, it would be good info to have.


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> Funny how you keep calling people losers yet you still can't formulate a sentence properly. It kinda loses its "ooomph" when you take a position of superiority yet you sound like a moron.


You're referring to his typing skills. He's an electrician, not a full time internet poster. 

Keep in mind, the way nonunion and merit shops make inroads into union marketshare is NOT through superior electrical skillset or intelligence or speed - it is STRICTLY through price.

$$$

You guys ARE by far, HANDS DOWN, cheaper. And there is a reason.


----------



## LGLS

brother said:


> So how do I join IBEW local 3. Even if I decide not to follow through with joining, it would be good info to have.


You send a letter to:

IBEW Local 3
Apprentice Dept.
158-11 Harry Van Ardsale Jr. Blvd.
Flushing NY 11365

"I would like to apply for an A-apprentice construction division application"

Yours,
Name
Address

You will recieve a response, the apprenticeship is now closed, and you will be contacted at a later date when it reopens. You may be informed of other apprenticeships - appliance tech, elevator division, manufacturing division, along with insturctions on how to go that route if you want.


----------



## user4818

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You're referring to his typing skills. He's an electrician, not a full time internet poster.


He assumed a position of superiority by calling people here "losers". My point was that he would have a bit more credibility with that claim if he didn't sound like a meth addict. 

It's like saying "Your dum". Doesn't compute. :no:


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> He assumed a position of superiority by calling people here "losers". My point was that he would have a bit more credibility with that claim if he didn't sound like a meth addict.
> 
> It's like saying "Your dum". Doesn't compute. :no:


I had no idea you were that familiar with the ways of meth addicts. Not my forte so, I'll just have to yield to your obviously superior meth addict expertise.


----------



## user4818

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I had no idea you were that familiar with the ways of meth addicts. Not my forte so, I'll just have to yield to your obviously superior meth addict expertise.


Yeah, you and B4T have definitely been conspiring to tell really bad jokes.


----------



## BuzzKill

minibdr said:


> These losers think there the end all be all because they can steal work from qualified contractors with lowering there pay how proud they must be and look here they`ll tell you so. lol


 wow.
we need Bob Badger in here pronto...
So what is a "qualified contractor"? a "union" contractor no less, hmm?


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> Yeah, you and B4T have definitely been conspiring to tell really bad jokes.


That's not true, I never met the woman.


----------



## user4818

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's not true, I never met the woman.


That's more like it. :laughing:


----------



## brother

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You send a letter to:
> 
> IBEW Local 3
> Apprentice Dept.
> 158-11 Harry Van Ardsale Jr. Blvd.
> Flushing NY 11365
> 
> "I would like to apply for an A-apprentice construction division application"
> 
> Yours,
> Name
> Address
> 
> You will recieve a response, the apprenticeship is now closed, and you will be contacted at a later date when it reopens. You may be informed of other apprenticeships - appliance tech, elevator division, manufacturing division, along with insturctions on how to go that route if you want.


 Ok, what if one is ALREADY a journeyman electrician. I wasn't looking to go through another apprenticeship.


----------



## minibdr

Yea we need badger here another big time profit of if you work cheaper your better because all unions are corrupt and he is better because he is paid what he is worth. Now that makes sense really it does I believe you are paid what your worth any takers here any at all I will gladly copy and post my last paycheck lets see who is worth what the union guy or the non union guy bring it on pete and get badgers check also I`ll let you combine them. jerk offs


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> That's more like it. :laughing:


\:laughing::thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## user4818

minibdr said:


> Yea we need badger here another big time profit of if you work cheaper your better because all unions are corrupt and he is better because he is paid what he is worth. Now that makes sence really it does I beleave you are paid what your worth any takers here any at all I will gladely copy and post my last paycheck lets see who is worth what the union guy or the non union guy bring it on pete and get badgers check also I`ll let you combine them. jerkoffs


Maybe you can take some of that paycheck and put it towards some lessons on how to make a point without sounding like a total moron. :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill

Peter D said:


> Maybe you can take some of that paycheck and put it towards some lessons on how to make a point without sounding like a total moron. :whistling2:


 ...and learn how to spell and not be such a d*ck


----------



## BuzzKill

minibdr said:


> Yea we need badger here another big time profit of if you work cheaper your better because all unions are corrupt and he is better because he is paid what he is worth. Now that makes sence really it does I beleave you are paid what your worth any takers here any at all I will gladely copy and post my last paycheck lets see who is worth what the union guy or the non union guy bring it on pete and get badgers check also I`ll let you combine them. jerkoffs


 you didn't answer my question: what is a qualified contractor?


----------



## user4818

minibdr said:


> Now that makes sence really it does I beleave you are paid what your worth any takers here any at all I will gladely copy and post my last paycheck lets see who is worth what the union guy or the non union guy bring it on pete and get badgers check also I`ll let you combine them. jerkoffs


As if that means something? NYC is one of the most expensive places to live in the entire country. Your income is proportional to your cost of living. Do you also brag about how high your taxes are in NYC? Or your utility bills?


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> As if that means something? NYC is one of the most expensive places to live in the entire country. Your income is proportional to your cost of living. Do you also brag about how high your taxes are in NYC? Or your utility bills?


Yes!!! :thumbup:

Why... shouldn't we? :blink:


----------



## minibdr

That`s the best you have? Learn how to spell. Taxes in NJ are 4300 gas for work 40 a week electric not bad it`s a semi green dwelling. lol Anyway have a nice day I`m going to visit my son who is away at school learning how to spell better then his dad. By the way local 3 pays for the school via a liquid annuity that can be drawn on by the member for this and many other reasons. Have a nice day.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

minibdr said:


> That`s the best you have? Learn how to spell.


No it is not that you just cannot spell, it's also that you cannot form a coherent post and what I can figure out from your posts is that you are not to sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## minibdr

Nice badger


----------



## Chris21

Bob Badger said:


> No it is not that you just cannot spell, it's also that you cannot form a coherent post and what I can figure out from your posts is that you are not to sharp. :thumbsup:




That would be "too" sharp. No?

In other words critiquing one's spelling or grammar on the internet isn't getting one's point across. 

Ahhh this place reminds me of the good ole' mylocal3.com days. :thumbup:


----------



## brother

Has Local 3 work picked up? Hows the area doing now in 2011??


----------



## Current

Old thread bump alert.

That guy "Jackboot" knows what he is talking about, I bet he is very handsome too.

I miss LGLS, why was he banned anyway?


----------



## Current

brother said:


> Has Local 3 work picked up? Hows the area doing now in 2011??


It's just as bad as it was last year.


----------



## user4818

Current said:


> Old thread bump alert.
> 
> That guy "Jackboot" knows what he is talking about, I bet he is very handsome too.
> 
> I miss LGLS, why was he banned anyway?


:laughing:

Bumping old threads is what the newbies do. Are you a newbie?


----------



## Loose Neutral

Current said:


> Old thread bump alert.
> 
> That guy "Jackboot" knows what he is talking about, I bet he is very handsome too.
> 
> I miss LGLS, why was he banned anyway?


I don't know why he was banned, but I miss him too. That dude was knowledgeable.


----------



## brother

Old thread I started back then. lol. Just curious, how is the work picture in Local 3 NYC?? any calls going out to book 2's??


----------



## 360max

...does local 3 accept travelers?


----------



## Control Freak

The local is hurting right now. Major unemployment !


----------



## Pfloyd527

brother said:


> Old thread I started back then. lol. Just curious, how is the work picture in Local 3 NYC?? any calls going out to book 2's??


Go on the I/O's website and I'm pretty sure there's a job board with the book 2s for every local


----------



## robelect

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes BRother it works for us. It's a good system but it isn't perfect and it won't work in every local. Other locals cut everyone's hours or work 4 day weeks or some other such method.
> 
> The problem with some people is they want all the benefit of being union, mostly the higher wages, but they want NO PART of the sharing of the pain when hard times come. Their malfunction is they do not understand what that B in IBEW really means.
> 
> We have over 14,000 members in our local. If it were possible we could somehow rate them all in numerical order from best to worst, and just cut the bottom 15% and have no unemployment...
> 
> Could you stab your brother in the back like that?



Yes I could no problem,


----------



## Celtic




----------



## TOOL_5150

robelect said:


> Yes I could no problem,


You replied to a guy that doesnt even come here any more, and revived a thread that is 2 years old. Thirdly, you didnt even have anything important to add.


----------



## Celtic

TOOL_5150 said:


> You replied to a guy that doesnt even come here any more....


He might...it happens :laughing:


----------

